# Made Select - now what?



## BCL (Jan 3, 2014)

So I finally made Select after posting the last 200 points on NYE with a bus-train combo. I was getting close and took advantage of the Capitol Corridor 50% sale to do stuff like Richmond-SF Ferry Building round trip for 4 segments (400 points) in 2.5 hours and $12.

What exactly can I do with this? Doesn't sound like much other than the 30% point bonus.


----------



## Anderson (Jan 3, 2014)

The other goodie is a separate phone number to call for customer service, which can save a bit of time during peak periods.

Edit: Almost forgot...you get a set of upgrade coupons as well (I believe it's 3 12-hour upgrade cards and 3 lounge access cards that you can use at a CA/ML if you're not on a qualifying connection). On the east coast, those three upgrade cards are easily worth $300-350 on the Acela (though they were nicer when they got you a free pile of points as well).


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 3, 2014)

Since you're on the west coast, besides the point bonus the main things you might possibility use is the lounge coupons. They are good at the ML in LAX and PDX (and CHI). They and the upgrade coupons can also be used on the east coast. (The upgrade is good for coach to business class, or on Acela from Business Class to First Class. You can not upgrade to sleepers with them.)

The other big thing is that you bypass "Julie" and go "to the head of the line" when you call in!

There is no longer a separate line. Once you input your AGR number, you get put 1st in the que.


----------



## pianocat (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey! I just got my notice via email about making 'Select' too....but no coupons. Are they to come through the snail mail?


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 3, 2014)

Normally, they send them out soon after you make Select (or above), but since it's near the end of the year they send a mass mailing in February. (The period goes from March to February but your status is effective now.)


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 3, 2014)

IINM only Cards and Lounge coupons will be sent this year. Upgrade coupons will now be eCoupons.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 3, 2014)

BCL said:


> So I finally made Select after posting the last 200 points on NYE with a bus-train combo. I was getting close and took advantage of the Capitol Corridor 50% sale to do stuff like Richmond-SF Ferry Building round trip for 4 segments (400 points) in 2.5 hours and $12.
> 
> What exactly can I do with this? Doesn't sound like much other than the 30% point bonus.


Anthony (AGR Insider) covered this on the AGR Forum on Flyer Talk! You should get a Card in the Mail and Now that the Coupons for Upgrades and Companion Fares are e-coupons, just the Lounge Coupons will be sent! You Should Be on the Computer, so the Lounge Attendants/Agents can Look You UP! I'd give AGR a Call Just to Be Sure they've got you in the System!


----------



## AlanB (Jan 3, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > So I finally made Select after posting the last 200 points on NYE with a bus-train combo. I was getting close and took advantage of the Capitol Corridor 50% sale to do stuff like Richmond-SF Ferry Building round trip for 4 segments (400 points) in 2.5 hours and $12.
> ...


Jim,

BCL only made Select; not Select Plus. Therefore the lounge attendants can't do anything without the lounge coupon. No companion coupons for Select.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 4, 2014)

AlanB said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > BCL said:
> ...


:blush: My Bad Alan! Thanks for the Correction!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 4, 2014)

Anderson said:


> The other goodie is a separate phone number to call for customer service, which can save a bit of time during peak periods.


I have not tried it in a while, but I found the phone number (at least for S+) to have a longer wait time than the standard USA-RAIL number, especially during peak periods.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 4, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> The other big thing is that you bypass "Julie" and go "to the head of the line" when you call in!
> 
> There is no longer a separate line. Once you input your AGR number, you get put 1st in the que.


Dave - Sorry. I missed this part of your post before. When did this happen? That is good news!


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 4, 2014)

The Davy Crockett said:


> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> > The other goodie is a separate phone number to call for customer service, which can save a bit of time during peak periods.
> ...


I called the Select number last week. The wait time was 45 minutes!!! Called the regular number.. 8 Minutes!!   I was stunned! Every time I call the select number I get right through. While it's the middle of the night when I use the number, I called at 11pm ET. Simply stunned!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 5, 2014)

;



Acela150 said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > Anderson said:
> ...


Steve,

Gives one a warm and fuzzy feeling, doesn't it? :huh: It certainly is a problem that needs a solution, IMHO

Speaking of which, I like the solution that Dave posted above, but can't find anything about it anywhere else: Not at the AGR website; not at Flyertalk; not by doing a general search on the web; and obviously nobody has posted anything here. Maybe, hopefully a solution is in the works, but who knows? :unsure:


----------



## R30A (Jan 5, 2014)

Whenever I call the SE line, it tells me that the wait is 50 minutes or so, and then immediately connects me to an agent. Don't listen to the time estimate!


----------



## amamba (Jan 5, 2014)

And don't forget that this year select members will only be getting two upgrade coupons instead of three. Personally I think it really sucks and devalues the program. I really don't need those other coupons and I'm irritated about it.


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 5, 2014)

amamba said:


> And don't forget that this year select members will only be getting two upgrade coupons instead of three. Personally I think it really sucks and devalues the program. I really don't need those other coupons and I'm irritated about it.


Where did you hear that??


----------



## amamba (Jan 6, 2014)

Acela150 said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > And don't forget that this year select members will only be getting two upgrade coupons instead of three. Personally I think it really sucks and devalues the program. I really don't need those other coupons and I'm irritated about it.
> ...


From Anthony on Flyer Talk.

It was in some random thread and he mentioned that the coupons will be all electronic for upgrades next year. He did say that because the lounge coupons couldn't be electronic, they had to split the select coupons that were either a club acela pass OR 10% off a purchase.

so previously, select packets contained 3 upgrade coupons and 3 club acela OR 10% off coupons.

Now, packets will contain 2 upgrade coupons (electronic), 2 club acela passes, and 2 10% off coupons (electronic).

Let me see if I can find the thread.


----------



## amamba (Jan 6, 2014)

Found it. It was kind of hidden in another thread so I don't think a lot of people saw it. I think its a huge devaulation of the program, personally.

Again, amtrak's ineptitude at being able to accomodate an electronic/hybrid coupon means that we lose an upgrade? It doesn't make any sense to me. I haven't once used a 10% off coupon in all years of being select, and I normally give the club acela passes away to friends and family. Now I get one less upgrade and I'm still pissed off about it.

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/amtrak-guest-rewards/1532552-select-worth.html


----------



## amamba (Jan 6, 2014)

And sorry Anthony if you are reading this, I don't mean to be harsh, but I wish there was some other way. Like perhaps still doing a joint and paper club acela/10% off coupon?

Doing away with the 10% off coupon?

maybe you could poll members and see which they would prefer.

But I feel like we are being punished somehow and it rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 6, 2014)

Excellent Post amamba! I Agree about the 10% off Coupon (I get a 15% Discount as a Senior!) and the Devaluation of the Program!

Since I Live in Flyover Country I give my Coupons Away each Year! Perhaps doing a PM to Anthony on Flyer Talk Would Clarify this Cluster Fub/SNAFU????


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 6, 2014)

R30A said:


> Whenever I call the SE line, it tells me that the wait is 50 minutes or so, and then immediately connects me to an agent. Don't listen to the time estimate!


As I said, its been a while since I've used the number, but that was not what I experienced. I'd wait on hold at the special number for a while before giving up and calling USA-RAIL, where I would get through in less time than I'd been on hold at the special number.

And if you've called and been told it is a 50 minute wait, and then get through, its probably because others called and when heard it was *a 50 minute wait*! -  - they probably cursed under their breath and then hung up in frustration. That is not good for customer relations.


----------

